# Houston can have 4th best record in the West



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking at the rest of the schedule, Dallas has one of the toughest schedule, and Houston has the easiest.

It's very realistic that Houston can have the 4th record in the West. This would mean all three TX teams in the top 4 of the West. Of course, HOU can still only lock up the 5th spot due to seeding rules.

Maybe Stern will rework the rules again? LOL...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

since there is no difference between the 4 and 5 seed in this case, there would be no need for a rule change


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> since there is no difference between the 4 and 5 seed in this case, there would be no need for a rule change


Home court.....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

homecourt goes to the team with the better record


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Texas > all. :worthy:

And I believe Pimped Out is correct.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait...why would a 5 seed have homecourt over a 4? This isn't the NFL, there's only three divisions per conference, hence three division leaders.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Wait...why would a 5 seed have homecourt over a 4? This isn't the NFL, there's only three divisions per conference, hence three division leaders.


im not sure about the why. the entire concept of rewarding a team which plays a balanced schedule for winning its division is kinda stupid. nonetheless, im 100% certain about the rule.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So you're saying there's a possibility..a 5 seed can a) have a better record than a 4 and b) get homecourt advantage?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> So you're saying there's a possibility..a 5 seed can a) have a better record than a 4 and b) get homecourt advantage?


absolutely.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> On August 3, 2006, the NBA announced a revised playoff seeding system. Under the new rules, the three division winners and top non-division winner are the recipients of the top four seeds based solely upon record (assuring the division winner with the worst record of the three no worse than a 4th seed), with the remaining four teams seeded by won-loss record as well.


Ok, I got it now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Learn something new everyday! Thanks!

Just kind of strange seeing that a 5th seed can have home court advantage over the 4th seed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently I have been repping Pimped Out too much these days. :whoknows:



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pimped Out again.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its from the mavs hater thread.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah I havent' been able to rep PO for awhile now 'cuz I've been too lazy to rep anyone else

If all goes according to plan, we'll see you guys in the 2nd round!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Clippers had HCO against the Nuggets in the playoffs last year although they were only a 6th seed.

But I would love to meet the Rockets in the second round, that would be an awesome series for sure.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Under the new rules, the three division winners and *top non-division winner are the recipients of the top four seeds based solely upon record *(assuring the division winner with the worst record of the three no worse than a 4th seed), with the remaining four teams seeded by won-loss record as well.


Ok, I still don't fully get it...if the 4th seed is the top non-division winner (based on record) then how can a 5th seed have the better record?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Ok, I still don't fully get it...if the 4th seed is the top non-division winner (based on record) then how can a 5th seed have the better record?


For an example,

Team A Division A(82-0)
Team B Division B(81-1)
Team C Division A(80-2)
Team D Division C(79-3)

Top team from each division take a spot in top 4 seeds.

Team E Division A(80-2)

In this case, Division A has three of the best records in the league, but only top 2 are in 1-4 seeds. However, when Team E is paired with Team D in the playoffs, Team E gets home court advantage because of better record.

It's just a STACKED division A. :wink:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I obviously wasn't awake when I asked...:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I obviously wasn't awake when I asked...:biggrin:


You should check out that OT thread about promoting NT's pastime to wake you up a little.

:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You should check out that OT thread about promoting NT's pastime to wake you up a little.
> 
> :biggrin:


it will wake him up for about 5 minutes. after that, he'll just fall back to sleep


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> it will wake him up for about 5 minutes. after that, he'll just fall back to sleep


That happens to my grandpa too.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You should check out that OT thread about promoting NT's pastime to wake you up a little.
> 
> :biggrin:


I wouldn't go to sleep until I finished a cigarette. :lol: 

j/k


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> That happens to my grandpa too.....


ewwww, i didnt need to know that about your grandpa


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> yah I havent' been able to rep PO for awhile now 'cuz I've been too lazy to rep anyone else
> 
> If all goes according to plan, we'll see you guys in the 2nd round!


Damn. Playoffs are going to be insanely competitive this year. Golden State's going to be tough for us because they just are, T-Mac and Yao in the second round, and in the WCF whoever wins the sure-to-be-insane PHX-SAS showdown.


----------

